# AOC i2353PH 23" IPS Monitor



## summers (Apr 11, 2012)

Any idea about this monitor...??

I am considering to buy it for my new desktop, primarily used for movies / day to day work / gaming.

Is 23" monitor too big for gaming purposes...??


----------



## Skud (Apr 11, 2012)

No monitor size is big enough if you ask me.  If you ever played games in multimonitor setup of large screen TV, you will know what I mean.

Anandtech has a positive review on your monitor. looks like a good option.

BTW, from where are you getting the monitor?


----------



## summers (Apr 11, 2012)

Skud said:


> No monitor size is big enough if you ask me.  If you ever played games in multimonitor setup of large screen TV, you will know what I mean.
> 
> Anandtech has a positive review on your monitor. looks like a good option.
> 
> BTW, from where are you getting the monitor?



I've asked my friends in Kolkata and Delhi to look out for this monitor locally regarding its availablity and price. 

Otherwise, I m thinking to buy it online from either one of them :

Compusoft Systems online store Home page Compusoft Systems online store.
AOC i2353Ph 23 Inch IPS LED Monitor, Compare and Buy latest 23 (in.) Onwards Online in India: bitFang.com
AOC LED Monitor Price India, Buy AOC 23 Inch IPS Panel Monitor - Infibeam.com
AOC 23 Inch IPS Panel Monitor, black - KuchhBhiShop.com: Online Shopping India - Buy Books, Mobiles, Cameras, Computer, Laptops, Tablets, Apparels, Hard Disk, Pen Drives, Accessories, TV, LCD, Toys, Gifts, Jewellery, Watches @ Lowest Price

Are there any better IPS panels out there with 10-11K.


----------



## Skud (Apr 11, 2012)

Don't think so.


----------



## summers (Apr 12, 2012)

Guess, i'll go with this one. Other IPS panels of this size are way too costly.


----------



## MegaMind (Apr 25, 2012)

Just to let u know, LG 225v IPS - 9.8K

Bought one for my cousin, image quality is sharp & bluray movies are a treat to watch.. Also no visible bleed.


----------

